# Arthur C. Custance : The seed of the woman



## Mayflower (Jul 13, 2006)

This book has been already for some time out of print. I was wonder if anyone read this book ? Any thoughts ?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 14, 2006)

http://custance.org/Library/SOTW/Index.html

can be found here - I dont know much about him but for some reason saved the link.


----------



## Mayflower (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> http://custance.org/Library/SOTW/Index.html
> 
> can be found here - I dont know much about him but for some reason saved the link.



Thanks Nathan for the link


----------

